# Canadian Home Birth Hopefuls



## future_numan

I am planning to have my first home birth with this baby.
I had also planned a home birth with my last baby but due to my water breaking and not going into labour I ended up in hospital to be induced.
I was wondering how many other Canadians are planning or have had a successful home birth..
I would love to hear stories and share support or advice.


----------



## aliss

I wanted to but was denied for various reasons (previous shoulder dystocia, "too far" from birthing centre where the midwives work out of). Boo. Quebec is pretty anti-home birth.

Where are you from? British Columbia (where I am originally from) was pro-home birth but I didn't do one at the time. Wish I had.


----------



## future_numan

I am in Northern Ontario and it is just slowly being accepted here.. It's too bad it isn't more supported than what it is..


----------



## hot tea

I am from British Columbia and I am having a homebirth!!! I am so, so excited. I don't have any stories to share just yet, but hopefully soon (nine days overdue right now). I will also have a birth pool prepared. :) it just feels like the right choice for us, now I can't even imagine planning for a hospital birth.


----------



## Ashy

Living in AB here, and planning a homebirth with midwife and two doulas! ......very soon my ticker says!


----------



## AlyssHeart

I also am planning a homebirth, mine is going to be a VBAC, I'm in ON.
My first was also a homebirth, long story short I ended up at the hospital and had to get a c-section because she was "stuck" (they tried vacuum and manual rotation first). 
I often have regrets going to the hospital for pain relief, I feel it's what caused the entire downfall of my birth.
I've gone with midwives both times, and I hope that this birth will turn out better than the last one. I so badly want a natural birth, especially at home. The c-section experience was traumatic for me, and not being able to hold my baby for hours also sucked. I really want this one to work out, I've been listening to Hypnobabies as well a lot to prepare for the pain better (I went to the hospital for pain relief last time, left with a c-section. Huh.)
Put me in your positive thoughts for success please!!!

I hope everything goes well for you as well! I've heard a homebirth is an amazing experience.


----------



## pea-in-pod

oh I am going to re-post my last post here, hello fellow Canadian homebirthers! I'll copy and paste below...


Hello first time homebirth hopefulls! Wow I was so happy to read this post, I was also a first time homebirther when I had my first baby in March this year. I can tell you everything went wonderfully! So yes, I do have advice for first time homebirthers! ...

READ:
Ina May Gaskins Guide to Childbirth - yes you CAN do it!!
HypnoBirthing by Marie Mongan - AND do the practice exersizes regularly from about 30 or 35 weeks.
Spinningbabies at www.spinningbabies.com 

DO:
Perenium massage from about 36 weeks
Follow the advice given on spinningbabies website, especially spending time on hands and knees during last several weeks, and NO reclining from about 35 weeks!
Affirmations: positive mental affirmations that you repeat to yourself every day, for example: there is a wide open space for my baby to descend, there is nothing in the way
The hynobirthing relaxation exersizes from the book
Walking every day, yes every day! between 1/2 hr and 1 hour if you can

DON'T:
Get in the pool too early (if you have a water birth). The water is so relaxing and soothing that it actually slows down your labour, so until your labour is "full steam ahead" and nothing stopping it, don't get in! Lots of MWs say 5cms is enough, but in my opinion you should wait till at least 7 or even 8cm. I have read and heard a lot of homebirth stories that ended up as hospital transfers because of a stalled labour after getting in the pool too early.

OTHER TIPS:
- Ask only to hear positive birth stories! if someone begins to tell you a birth horrow story (as people are so inclined to do for some awful reason!) tell them politely you dont want to hear it, and you are looking only to hear positive birth stories.
- Be wary of whom you tell! You will get a lot of opposition but I tell you those people are just uneducated!! Ask them to go out and do the research you have done (I bet most of you have spent HOURS researching homebirth) and then come back and talk to you about it!!
- Fetal positioning is HUGE in having an uncomplicated birth, so read and follow spinningbabies, I know its hard not to recline for 8 weeks, but it is only 8 weeks and it is SO important. Read the statistics on the biggest contributor to C-Sections: the couch!!

My doula also recommended talking to my baby to let them know how you want them to come down (i.e. baby when it's time to come out, you need to face mama's back, with your head down and your chin tucked in so that the dome of your head comes first etc etc). This might sound funny but I did it and I think my baby listened! And other things like "we are going to be fine, you and me will do it together" etc etc.

You absolutely CAN have a wonderful and positive homebirth, but I do recommend that you PREPARE for your birth! (as above and any other tips and advice you get from other people who have done it).

I recommend a doula if you can afford one. And I watched comedy (Michael MacIntyre) between contractions early on and that really helped!

Sorry long, but I hope you all get the homebirths you want and I'll be checking back here to see your news!!

xoxo
Pea

home and waterbirthed my sweet baby girl March 2011

and PS if you want to read my birth story it's here (sorry its also long!) Home Birth story of my little Peanut, born 28th March!!!


----------



## 1baby2010

I'm hoping on having a home birth this time! I'm from southern Ontario. I had planned on having a home birth last time too, but after being diagnosed with low amnionic fluid, wasn't able too. :( Thankfully I was still able to give birth naturally with my midwives and doula, and didn't have to be induced like they had talked about when I was only 37 or 38 weeks. :) But this time I'm definitely hoping that a home birth works out!


----------



## kali131

I'm planning a home birth and I'm from Calgary!

After much deliberation I finally decided to aim to birth at home. We are moving into a new place in 10 days and it has a bigger jetted tub and I was thinking water birth in there? I'm excited and nervous. 

Thank you pea-in-pod for the link and recommendations. I just finished Ina May's book and I loved it! Very empowering!


----------



## future_numan

My MW now offers a birthing pool. Has anyone every used one or plans to use one ?


----------



## Liesje

It has crossed my mind... But I can't decide which freaks me out more, home without drugs or a hospital with drugs but it's still a hospital :?


----------



## future_numan

This is my 5th baby and I have managed 4 births with no drugs so that doesn't worry me.
I am more at odds of where in my home I would want to give birth.
I have a history of fast labours so I would need to prepare the area well before the actual event..

I am in Ontario, does anyone have useful tips on what I should prepare myself or my home for to make this a smooth experience ?


----------



## juniorfarmer

We are planning to use a birthing pool and this is our first home birth. It took my husband a while to warm up to the idea of home birth but now he is all over it. I live in Ontario and there is a place here that rents birthing tubs so we are going to look into that I think.


----------



## future_numan

I am also in Ontario but my midwives have their own pool we can use ( we just have to buy the liner) 
I have had quick labours in the past so I am not sure if it is worth spending the money plus I don't know if I like the idea of a water birth, I saw one on you tube and with all the stuff floating around after the birth don't think that is for me..


----------



## baskinps

Hey mamachitas, I am planning a natural birth in the hospital, though I would really love to have a homebirth. I am opting for the hospital mostly because we are moving to a condo shortly before duedate and I don't know how thin the walls are or how nosy the neighbours are!! 
Has anyone from southern Ontario delivered with Genesis Midwives? I would love to hear your stories.


----------



## Anna Purna

I'm hoping to have a home birth and plan to rent a birthing pool. The kitchen/dining room/living room is open concept, so I think we'll have enough room to set up the pool somewhere. I've joked to DH about setting it up in the backyard, as it'll be summer, but seeing as we live next to a playground I don't want to traumatize any kids or their parents! :haha:
I feel quite lucky to even have the option to do it at home - it's nearly impossible to get a midwife in Quebec! I seriously don't know how I got so lucky!
Is it as difficult in other parts of Canada?

PeaInPod: Thanks for all the information! I plan on checking out your birth story in a minute.


----------



## future_numan

bump


----------



## xSin

I'm from British Columbia and am a Homebirth Hopeful... with emphasis on Hopeful. I won't be able to properly determine whether its feasible or not as I don't know where I'm going to be living when Tadpole arrives. Right now I'm living on Vancouver Island and am receiving prenatal care from the midwives here ...I'll be moving in April/May and am really hoping I'll be able to receive care from the midwives on the mainland but without knowing where I'll even be located yet it's going to be difficult to determine at this point.

I'm VERY curious about Hypnobirth ... I do know that if I end up having to give birth in the hospital that being the control freak that I am, if they try to give me Pitosin or any other drug that I didn't authorize, I'll rip the IV right out of my own arm LOL


----------



## veganmama

planning homebirth from ontariooo!


----------



## future_numan

xSin said:


> I'm from British Columbia and am a Homebirth Hopeful... with emphasis on Hopeful. I won't be able to properly determine whether its feasible or not as I don't know where I'm going to be living when Tadpole arrives. Right now I'm living on Vancouver Island and am receiving prenatal care from the midwives here ...I'll be moving in April/May and am really hoping I'll be able to receive care from the midwives on the mainland but without knowing where I'll even be located yet it's going to be difficult to determine at this point.
> 
> I'm VERY curious about Hypnobirth ... I do know that if I end up having to give birth in the hospital that being the control freak that I am, if they try to give me Pitosin or any other drug that I didn't authorize, I'll rip the IV right out of my own arm LOL

I am also a control freak.. main reason why I went with the midwives. We do as I want.. not what a text book says.
My last delivery was also with the midwives and I had hoped to have her at home but baby had other plans as my water broke and more than 24 hrs passed with no contractions. I was admitied to hospital to be induced but wouldn't you know it I went into labour within 30 mins of arriving.. on my own. I have to say the midwives were still great at honoring my wishes even though we were in hospital.
I am hoping this time things will move along so I can birth at home.



veganmama said:


> planning homebirth from ontariooo!

:happydance:

Has anyone considered where in your home you want to give birth ?
I know it's vain but I worry about the mess. 
We are living in our newly built home that are 90% carpet. 
I will have to ask but I think I would like labouring in the bath tub and if need be deliver in there too.
I now my midwives have a birthing pool but I tend to labour very quick so I think it will take longer to fill the pool then I will be in it.


----------



## kmwilletts

Gosh I am SO glad I found this thread! Any ladies from Manitoba at all here? 

I do not think I am a candidate for an actual home birth as I live several hours away from any midwives etc. I am very much hoping to have a natural birth in a birthing centre, however. My first two children were born in a hospital, with epidurals etc, but I very much want this to be a natural birth, and in a birthing pool. There is one centre in Winnipeg that offers natural birthing, but due to them only having 4 rooms, I am unsure on how difficult it is to get in there. Anyone with any helpful hints, or any other Manitoba women with other information on where else you can go to have a water birth would be so appreciated :)


----------



## veganmama

> veganmama said:
> 
> 
> planning homebirth from ontariooo!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone considered where in your home you want to give birth ?
> I know it's vain but I worry about the mess.
> We are living in our newly built home that are 90% carpet.
> I will have to ask but I think I would like labouring in the bath tub and if need be deliver in there too.
> I now my midwives have a birthing pool but I tend to labour very quick so I think it will take longer to fill the pool then I will be in it.Click to expand...

im giving birth most likely in my bathroom. i'm doing a land birth though not a water birth. you could always just buy a cheap shower curtain to put under the birthing tub


----------



## future_numan

The midwife gave me the list of things I will need to buy before the birth..


----------



## Heather M

Had my dd at home June 2010 and hope to do the same with this little one in April :) In Alberta :)


----------



## future_numan

Heather M said:


> Had my dd at home June 2010 and hope to do the same with this little one in April :) In Alberta :)

:thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

bump


----------



## Jelebi

Happy to have found this thread! 
I am in Toronto and planning to have a homebirth in our condo. Still very early in my pregnancy (7.5 weeks), but very positive about this pregnancy and this miracle of life we have conceived.
And then again, it's never too early to educate myself on this matter.

There have been some great links in this thread already for me to read. :)


----------



## future_numan

Jelebi said:


> Happy to have found this thread!
> I am in Toronto and planning to have a homebirth in our condo. Still very early in my pregnancy (7.5 weeks), but very positive about this pregnancy and this miracle of life we have conceived.
> And then again, it's never too early to educate myself on this matter.
> 
> There have been some great links in this thread already for me to read. :)

Welcome:happydance:


I am starting to get excited about my upcoming homebirth.. I am only 4-7 weeks away.
I don't plan on a water birth but to labour in my tub.


----------



## Heather M

I'm 38 weeks today so just waiting for her to make her appearance! I've got a birth pool this time around and plan to just labour in it and get out to push but we'll see how it goes!!! I went quickly with my dd so I'm hoping it'll be similiar but not to quick that my MWs aren't able to get here in time (my biggest worry)! Can't believe how quickly things have gone!


----------



## future_numan

Heather M said:


> I'm 38 weeks today so just waiting for her to make her appearance! I've got a birth pool this time around and plan to just labour in it and get out to push but we'll see how it goes!!! I went quickly with my dd so I'm hoping it'll be similiar but not to quick that my MWs aren't able to get here in time (my biggest worry)! Can't believe how quickly things have gone!

That is my fear also.. that the MW won't get here on time.. or that I will be alone with my 2yr old.
The MW asked me to pick a couple of rooms that I might like to give birth in.. should I scrub those rooms ? 
My house is very clean but I wonder if I should do extra to prepare ?


----------



## Heather M

I've done a VERY basic clean of both my bedroom and our daughter's room where the pool will be set up but honestly I wouldn't worry about scrubbing everything down! I think in the end it'll be what you find most comfortable for you in regards to how clean things are...we had drop sheets down on the floor anyways the first time and will do the same thing this time... When it came to doing checks, etc. for baby after they're born; with my dd they did some of the initial while she was on my chest and then right next to me on the bed. I did have a little area clear and clean in case my daughter needed some extra help for whatever reason however and I made sure our cats weren't anywhere near the room in the weeks before...this time I'm even more relaxed on it...


----------



## future_numan

I bought a bunch of clear shower curtains from Ikea to use as a drop sheet. We have alot of carpeting and I want to protect it:dohh:
My " plan" is to give birth in our bed but you never know.
I have already put a curtain on our bed under the mattress cover and sheets. Just in case my waters break before labour. 
They did go early last time ( while we were out having lunch:dohh:) 
I have the changetable in our room and the bassinett.. not sure if that will enough for the MW or if I might have to bring in a small table :shrug:
Since is my first HB I think I am putting way to much thought into it..lol. 
I got cheated out of it last time with my waters breaking and not going into labour on my own , I want everything to go smooter this time.


----------



## Heather M

If they have to do anything special with baby I think the change table would be all they would need! It sounds like you've thought things through for sure! If you feel like you're not quite ready just run through what you have got done quickly with your MWs so that you know how they do things!!!! (You should have a home visit around 36 weeks if I'm not mistaken so A LOT of that will be covered in that time :D) It's so exciting!!


----------



## future_numan

Yes, I was told I would get a home visit around 37 weeks.. the beta strep B test is done at 36 weeks.. I have began a list of questions and concerns.. not that I have many except what I should do if I am alone..I had Emily fair quickly once labour started so I worry..


----------



## Heather M

My MW has a website with a lot of the information re: informed consent and "what to do if baby's coming" kind of information...if you want any of it for extra reading just let me know and I'll forward it over to you if you like!!


----------



## future_numan

Heather M said:


> My MW has a website with a lot of the information re: informed consent and "what to do if baby's coming" kind of information...if you want any of it for extra reading just let me know and I'll forward it over to you if you like!!

That would be wonderful.. I'll PM you my e-mail address:happydance:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I'm Canadian too (from Ottawa) and hoping to give birth at home. I've done some research and am very positive that's the way I want to go. Do I really need the pool or are most ppl comfortable giving birth in bed, standing, kneeling...? I want to give birth at home coz that's the most comfortable place for me. I have never been a fan of the hospital environment

My midwife is from the UK (moved here a few years ago) and she's done a tone of home birth. I'm quite excited already and I'm only 17 weeks :)


----------



## future_numan

future_numan said:


> Heather M said:
> 
> 
> My MW has a website with a lot of the information re: informed consent and "what to do if baby's coming" kind of information...if you want any of it for extra reading just let me know and I'll forward it over to you if you like!!
> 
> That would be wonderful.. I'll PM you my e-mail address:happydance:Click to expand...

Heather, I received the information:happydance: I will give it a read.
Just so you know I live in Ontario but I can't think thing would be much different.

Shadowy, this will be my frist home birth ( hopefully) and I don't plan on a pool. I think it is a personal choice. You won't know where your most comfortable till the time comes. I " plan" on giving birth in my bed or the bathroom.. but that could change last minute.
My MW is also from England, she is a stern no nonsence kinda lady, which I love because she is totally honest but compassionate.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

future_numan said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather M said:
> 
> 
> My MW has a website with a lot of the information re: informed consent and "what to do if baby's coming" kind of information...if you want any of it for extra reading just let me know and I'll forward it over to you if you like!!
> 
> That would be wonderful.. I'll PM you my e-mail address:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Heather, I received the information:happydance: I will give it a read.
> Just so you know I live in Ontario but I can't think thing would be much different.
> 
> Shadowy, this will be my frist home birth ( hopefully) and I don't plan on a pool. I think it is a personal choice. You won't know where your most comfortable till the time comes. I " plan" on giving birth in my bed or the bathroom.. but that could change last minute.
> My MW is also from England, she is a stern no nonsence kinda lady, which I love because she is totally honest but compassionate.Click to expand...

oh yay for English midwives, urs sounds a lot like mine :) Right now I'm thinking my bed too but u're right we'll never know till we get there


----------



## Heather M

I gave birth to dd squatting with my dh/sister supporting me by sitting at the end of my bed lol Tried it on the bed first but on my back/side didn't work for me! Only time will tell what's gonna happen with my next little on in the next couple of weeks. We are setting up a pool this time, but as I went quick last time and I only plan on labouring in the pool so it's easier for my dh to catch the baby again I'm not sure if it'll actually get used!!!


----------



## future_numan

I wish DH would " catch" the baby but he is sqirmy when it comes to stuff like that. We barely could convince him to cut the cord when I had Emily.
I am not sure if he will even be present with this birth ( unless I deliver during the night) because we now have a 2 yr old who will be home. Our first concern is her, if she starts to get upset then she will be taken to the play room downstairs. Other than DH, Emily and the MW I don't want anyone else in the house.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I'm thinking of only having my midwives (I will have two at birth) and hubby present for home delivery. My mom really wants to come but I think I'll be more relaxed if there r less ppl there


----------



## future_numan

I don't want to have to worry about how I am dressed or what ppl will see so that is the reason no one is allowed here till after baby arrives.. even so we might dely when we tell ppl he has arrived. It will give us time to relax and enjoy our new bundle before vistors.
I also have 2 MW.. one for me and one to tend to the baby.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

future_numan said:


> I don't want to have to worry about how I am dressed or what ppl will see so that is the reason no one is allowed here till after baby arrives.. even so we might dely when we tell ppl he has arrived. It will give us time to relax and enjoy our new bundle before vistors.
> I also have 2 MW.. one for me and one to tend to the baby.

hahaha that's one of the reasons for me too. I'm happy to have 2 MW's...makes me feel more secure. Sometimes I freak out that they won't get here on time. I dont know why I'm worried about that though


----------



## future_numan

I think everyone who has a homebirth worries about being alone when baby arrives..:haha:
Your body knows what it's doing and there is always 911.. I am in a very small town so if for some reason I will need to call emergancy services.. the whole town will have their noses to their window panes..lol.


----------



## prepping

Planning on a home birth here too! I'm in Ontario and have never actually encountered anyone in real life that has had a home birth beyond my grandmother. :p We'll also be taking a hypnobirthing course starting next month too. 

And to the one that asked about how easy it may be for people to get midwives outside of Quebec -- it isn't very accessible in my experience and I'm close to Toronto. I contacted the midwifery closest to me within a few days of missing my period and they couldn't take me on. I was lucky to be able to get into the only other midwifery that I would have been allowed into (due to location) and drive the 40 min to see them. I also had to get special permission approved by the team in order to be consired for home birth due to living outside of their area. Thank goodness they're excited about women who want to do it at home!

I look forward to seeing some positive hb stories on this thread soon!


----------



## future_numan

Welcome, I am in the Kawartha Lakes area so I use the Midwives in Lindsay. I didn't have a problem getting in and made it known that I wanted a HB right from the beginning. I am very lucky. My SIL had a HB back in Sept. in Welland so I have someone with experience to turn too.
I only have 6 more days till I am considered " full term" and will be allowed to have a HB. 37 weeks is the earliest.


----------



## Heather M

41+2 and still waiting lol


----------



## future_numan

Oh Heather, you poor girl.
I receive the stuf you sent me but didn't reply because I assumed you would be busy with baby.
Will your MW deliver at home after 42 weeks ?
Mine won't !!!!!


----------



## Heather M

Technically they recommend that after 42 we will be in hospital...which is what we would do anyways just as risks do increase and my husband wouldn't be comfortable (which is important to me). However, if everything looks good on the biophysical profile, etc. it would still be our choice as to whether we wanted to or not. My MWs are VERY liberal on certain things and I could see them actually doing it...but I don't think WE would...
DD#1 came at 41+1 so we're entering new territory with this one!!! Ended up having a stretch and sweep yesterday (cramping but nothing significant happening). Had a biophysical profile today and everything looks good so we're good for another couple of days at least. I assume my MWs will come to my house tomorrow and give me another sweep and if that doesn't work we'll look at induction stuff. Two options- more natural methods (i.e. verbena concoction) or going to the hospital and doing the standard induction. We've decided if everything continues to look good from monitoring that we're opting out of a hospital induction as long as possible (unless things are not good of course).
Despite the little bit of hassle caused by going late I still feel great so trying to stay calm and let baby come when she's ready! The scan today estimated her at 8.5lbs so we'll see!! I'll update here when she arrives :)


----------



## future_numan

Lets hope the sweep is all you'll need.
I had one with Emily but don't think I will opt. for that this time if I do happen to go over.
I fear the waters breaking if the baby hasn't dropped and the cord coming with them...
Keep us update, I am excited to read your story.


----------



## future_numan

I didn't get a MW appt this week as my MW was out attending a birth and I wasn't able to rescedule an appt till next week ( Thursday).
I am slightly concerned since I am planning a HB but haven't had my GSB test yet.. so if I happen to go into labour within the next week, I made up my mind to go to hospital, as I am uncomfortable giving birth at home if there is risk..
Also I was suppose to have my iron levels checked since I have fought to keep my levels up this whole pregnancy.. I fear bleeding.
I don't know weither I am begining to panic or getting cold feet but since the MW were suppose to call me today and set up a time for a home visit next week and didn't , causes concern in me.. this is my first HB but not my first birth and I sometimes feel like they expect me to be more relaxed and experienced...:dohh:
Does anyone else feel anxious ?


----------



## Heather M

future_numan said:


> I didn't get a MW appt this week as my MW was out attending a birth and I wasn't able to rescedule an appt till next week ( Thursday).
> I am slightly concerned since I am planning a HB but haven't had my GSB test yet.. so if I happen to go into labour within the next week, I made up my mind to go to hospital, as I am uncomfortable giving birth at home if there is risk..
> Also I was suppose to have my iron levels checked since I have fought to keep my levels up this whole pregnancy.. I fear bleeding.
> I don't know weither I am begining to panic or getting cold feet but since the MW were suppose to call me today and set up a time for a home visit next week and didn't , causes concern in me.. this is my first HB but not my first birth and I sometimes feel like they expect me to be more relaxed and experienced...:dohh:
> Does anyone else feel anxious ?

Re: GSB I think I would do the same! My MWs would have had everything available to treat at home if they felt it was needed though. I found mine were A LOT more easy going this time around and did a lot on assumption as it was my second...but i was with the exact same MWs again so I put a lot of it down to that...hopefully some of these things will sort themselves out and you'll feel more comfortable!!


----------



## Heather M

My daughter Maren Leia arrived yesterday morning (Friday the 13th) at 12:28AM. Weighing almost a whole pound heavier then her sister, 8lbs11oz and 21 1/4 inches long! 
We did it at home with nothing except the birth pool. I laboured in the pool and when it got to the final stages I had a bit of show so got out of the pool to push on our bed. All in all it was about 3.5 hours of active labour which was just a little shorter than my first birth but strangely enough the pacing of this one was SO much nicer and did not feel as freight train-ish. 
I loved the labouring in the pool but found the pushing more difficult this time despite it being quicker than I had with dd#1.
It was a wonderful experience overall and so happy to have had both my girls at home and with the same two MWs!


----------



## future_numan

Heather M said:


> My daughter Maren Leia arrived yesterday morning (Friday the 13th) at 12:28AM. Weighing almost a whole pound heavier then her sister, 8lbs11oz and 21 1/4 inches long!
> We did it at home with nothing except the birth pool. I laboured in the pool and when it got to the final stages I had a bit of show so got out of the pool to push on our bed. All in all it was about 3.5 hours of active labour which was just a little shorter than my first birth but strangely enough the pacing of this one was SO much nicer and did not feel as freight train-ish.
> I loved the labouring in the pool but found the pushing more difficult this time despite it being quicker than I had with dd#1.
> It was a wonderful experience overall and so happy to have had both my girls at home and with the same two MWs!

:happydance: A huge congratulations on the arrival of your daughter:happydance:
She's a good size:hugs:
Was this your first with the pool ?
I have opted to labour in our tub ( we have a good size one) and maybe deliver in our bed.
Was your older daughter at home with you while you delivered ?
I am so excited that she finally arrived for you.
How are you feeling today ? Resting, I hope !


----------



## Heather M

Sorry for the delayed response!!!
This was my first with the pool! We had a long and deep tub the first time and I tried that but it did not work as I was stuck on my back and that was NOT a good position for me at the time. I also found the warmth of it at that point in my first labour was too much. This time though SO much better for the labouring part and it really was a different experience.
We had opted to have our daughter with us for the birth. My sister (and her 4 month old) came to be with her during the time and she actually came in to see the delivery of the baby. We had read homebirth books with her previously and she had seen the birth of my nephew and reacted really well to it (she wanted to be involved in all the processes of my nephew being born with the MWs)...we figured we would let her guide the process. She got a little upset seeing me in pain in the final stage but recovered well. It was late so she literally saw the baby come, laid down on my dh's chest next to me and baby on the bed after the fact, looked at Maren and then turned over and promptly fell asleep on my dh lol.
I had a 2nd degree tear (had this the first time as well...basically tore along the first but cleaner and not as long) but the recup after this birth is 100 times better than when i had dd#1 so overall, I really can't complain!! Still on a high from the whole thing but trying to adjust to having 2 kids now and dealing with what that brings up for dd#1! DH and I are taking it day by day! Looking forward to hearing more stories!!


----------



## future_numan

That's wonderful, Heather:hugs:

Sadly, we have decided to deliver in hospital. 
I have been very disappointed in my MW and feel they are kind of overwelmed since there is only three MW in one practice and one is now out on mat. leave. 
My appt had to be cancelled 2x in one week so it got moved to this Thursday. I have been very concerned about my iron level and GBS test.
I called last Friday and never got a reply ( I wanted my iron levels checked while we still had enough time to correct them if they were low) 
I had low iron level with my first daughter ( who is now 23) and bleed so bad that I reqired a transfusion..that scares me.
I was told that the MW would come for a home visit , to get familiar with the route to our very rural home ( 25 min drive from MW office)
I was informed they only do home visits on Tuesdays.. well it is now Wed. and I still have not heard from them.
I am now 37 weeks and have a history of giving birth 1-2 weeks early.. and very fast. 
I am disappointed:cry: but feel since this is not my first birth ( but first HB) that the MW are being very lax.
I fear going into labour at home and either exposing my baby to GBS or having no way of knowing my iron levels are low or delivering all by myself because the MW can't get things together in time.


----------

